# Dart frog update!



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Rather then making new threads, ill keep this one and update it when i remember!  Any way.. tank is starting to look better now  and the plants are taking off more and more!  espesically the broms!! there putting new leaves out every 3 weeks or so! :2thumb: also i have a question about goose foots... is it ok to cut them back? take afew leaves off, also are the leaves wasted? or could i pot them and then they re grow? reason i ask is its turning into quite a light hogger! :lol2: Oh almost forgot i think i caught one calling the other night :2thumb: been on frog watch since hahaha! so possable its 1 male 1 female! heres some pics of the tank & frogs!  



























Paul


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Goosefoot vines produce adventitious roots so when cutting back see if you can cut back below one of the roots coming from the stem
Lovely azureus btw!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Goosefoot vines produce adventitious roots so when cutting back see if you can cut back below one of the roots coming from the stem
> Lovely azureus btw!


Yep- cut it below any *node*- the bulgy part where leaves or roots come from. If it doesn't have any roots yet, you can grow it on in a jar of water.


Tank is looking really good, by the way!


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

So so so pretty 

Totally jealous, But, then you know that already! 


xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh go away with you and your awesome frogs and tank. :whip:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

berksmike said:


> Goosefoot vines produce adventitious roots so when cutting back see if you can cut back below one of the roots coming from the stem
> Lovely azureus btw!


 Thanks for the kind words :2thumb: and yeh i can see where some of them have shot roots off, so i might cut that back abit tomorrow  and re pot them! 

paul


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

cool viv and frogs. wish mine sat out in the open like that i never see mine


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I do wish people would stop posting pictures of Azures... it's not fair when you are trying to resist getting into darts... :lol2: Lovely tank! Fingers crossed for a male and female for you!


.... It's no good, i'm going to have to buy some :bash: see what you've done!?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> I do wish people would stop posting pictures of Azures... it's not fair when you are trying to resist getting into darts... :lol2: Lovely tank! Fingers crossed for a male and female for you!
> 
> 
> .... It's no good, i'm going to have to buy some :bash: see what you've done!?


Visually, azures are tops for me- although I'd probably get leucs if I did get darts.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Visually, azures are tops for me- although I'd probably get leucs if I did get darts.


I've been toying with the idea of leucs, but I've enough black and yellow in my life with the bumblebee toads :lol2: Dartfrog have a nice green form of them with blue feet though! 

Not that it matters which species is picked...there's no such thing as a single tank of PDF's :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Visually, azures are tops for me- although I'd probably get leucs if I did get darts.


No go for azzies Ron,they may be one of the commonest dartfrogs but they are one of the best.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep- cut it below any *node*- the bulgy part where leaves or roots come from. If it doesn't have any roots yet, you can grow it on in a jar of water.
> 
> 
> Tank is looking really good, by the way!


 Thanks for that! been hibernating today haha! so ill cut back later on tonight  cheers


PrincessYoshi said:


> So so so pretty
> 
> Totally jealous, But, then you know that already!
> 
> ...


:2thumb: Thanks 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh go away with you and your awesome frogs and tank. :whip:


:flrt::flrt:



creg said:


> cool viv and frogs. wish mine sat out in the open like that i never see mine


These frogs are so bold its untrue! always out and about up the glass.. if i open the door they come right up to the front (notice the peice of perspex atthe front) they worried me they would jump out haha! 



Drayvan said:


> I do wish people would stop posting pictures of Azures... it's not fair when you are trying to resist getting into darts... :lol2: Lovely tank! Fingers crossed for a male and female for you!
> 
> 
> .... It's no good, i'm going to have to buy some :bash: see what you've done!?


 Do it... Doooo ittt!!! :devil::devil: P.s im not responsable for your next purchase :lol2:and Thanks!


----------



## Robert Manrique (Jan 21, 2012)

If I had to get rid I would sell all except my azzie trio, common but amazing, I now have froglets for sale finally!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> No go for azzies Ron,they may be one of the commonest dartfrogs but they are one of the best.





Robert Manrique said:


> If I had to get rid I would sell all except my azzie trio, common but amazing, I now have froglets for sale finally!


It's not that they are too common, just that leucs sometimes seem a little less finicky. The stunning blue of azures outclasses practically all the others, to me.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

Not posted on the fourm for awhile now! but heres an update!  cut back twise now! and broms are doing really well! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Looking good!


 Its getting there!  the plants jsut seem to explode and then stop growing and then boom again haha! im happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It really is looking good.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess its time for an update... finally got sick of fruit fly's EVERY where, literally... and seen a 70x40x40 ENT tank for sale and a good price... had to have it.. stripped the exo out completely and planted the new tank... here is the frogs new home!


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

wilko92 said:


> I guess its time for an update... finally got sick of fruit fly's EVERY where, literally... and seen a 70x40x40 ENT tank for sale and a good price... had to have it.. stripped the exo out completely and planted the new tank... here is the frogs new home!
> [URL=http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h445/Paul_Wilkie/frogviv_zpsf091b5dd.jpg]image[/URL]



Sooo pretttyyyy


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Does a Stu get a prize for the conversion to the ent side:lol2::whistling2:???

Lovely to see ya about bro, hope da bird and doggy dog are good too mate.

Oh,sorry mate but it's me,massive best y thingies to you too Paul,always forget the folks in all this,that's why I look after them huh

Ha there is a smurf to spot in that pic aswell: victory:

best always dude

Stu


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Does a Stu get a prize for the conversion to the ent side:lol2::whistling2:???
> 
> Lovely to see ya about bro, hope da bird and doggy dog are good too mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude all is good here :2thumb: There's 4 in there at the moment :gasp: looking to get rid of one female though as two are fem not sure on the other two.. I think pos 1 male and another female.. but there a little younger then adults, so if you know any one wanting a female azures get them to send me a PM. If you want it stu as you helped me out so much starting I would even give you the female for free (and delivered too..) if you wanted it or looking for one! 

Good to hear from yourself, TRY to take It easy man haha :2thumb:


----------

